# Windows 7 Excel - split cell function



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, so I'm new to Windows 7 and new to this site please be kind!
In all my years working with PC's I've never had issues finding the functions I need however I have spent a total of two days trying to split a cell in excel vertically without having to create a new column and merging everything bar the cell I need split - HELP! This is killing me!!


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board.

"split a cell in excel vertically"

(Data > ) Text to *Columns* has been around for many versions. There's no "Text to *rows*" as far as I know.

Can you give more detail (such as "I have [xyz] in [celladdress], I want [x] in [celladdress] & [yz] in [celladdresses]")?


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey sorry of course, okay so I have a large spreadsheet and am trying to split column A in half vertically as I'm trying to show a key for the various colours I've used, column A is currently too long for me to fill one cell for my key so I'm trying to split it to fill the colour on the left side and the key code on the right. I have done this before numerous times just not in Windows 7 so I know I've not dreamt the function.....


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry, I can't get it from your description.

Can you upload a small sample ("Manage Attachments" button, exclude any sensitive data)?


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pls find attached, you will see that column A is very wide, this is because the organisation names must appear on one line and some are very long..... The size of the column makes my key cells look stupid, I know this may seem minor to you but I am determined to do this the way I would have before Windows 7 came along and refuse to be defeated by this new program!


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Select B1, insert a column.

Select B1:B2, Delete (shift to left)

Then (wouldn't normally suggest this but) merge the organisation cells sequentially (A5:B5, A6:B6, etc.). Once you've done the first pair you can select the second pair & use CTRL+Y to repeat, to speed it up.

When all pairs are done, resize columns B & C.


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

That's the long way...thanks for your help.
It's very frustrating to not be able to use the quick steps to simple tasks...


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, in Word you can split table cells in an instant. But there's no short way in Excel (pre Windows 7, at least) AFAIK.


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

ok, thanks again.
On a separate note I don't suppose you now how I can rid of the minimised boxes after I've opened a file attachment do you??


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

"minimised boxes" -- sorry, completely lost now.

Do you mean you want to remove the file you attached to your previous post? Or (if FireFox) clear it from the Downloads dialog box? Or the actual temp directory? Or ...?


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry I'm not very good at explaining myself am I !?

See attached, these little boxes appeared when I was downloading / uploading files to and from the web and I can't get rid of them.

They appear when I'm looking at a web page just above the start bar icons, I can't right click on them and the drop down doesn't give me the option to close only to open the file, which I've already done and saved them onto my laptop.

Any ideas...?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

"See attached" -- did you mean to attach a screenshot?


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

it should have attached one yes...hang on...


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

i can't upload it - argh!!!!!


----------



## monkey83 (Feb 25, 2010)

don't worry about it, I appreciate your help anyway x


----------

